# Web Weiterleitung ueber IP bei wechselnder Server IP



## exitboy (17. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

ich moechte meine Domain auf meinen Server weiterleiten. Dieser hat wegen DSL eine wechselnde IP Adresse. Somit habe ich bisher ueber DYNDNS die IP ueber eine Adresse wie: xyz.dyndns.de immer aktuell gehabt.

Jetzt habe ich in der Domainadministration meines Domainverwalters nur die Moeglichkeit eine Webweiterleitung per IP zu erstellen, indem ich eine Ziel IP angebe (Die IP gilt für sämtliche DNS Einträge (A, MX, ...)).

Wie realisiere ich das mit einer wechselnden IP? meine Dyndns Domain nimmt er nicht an.


----------



## port29 (19. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit ein CNAME einzugeben. Wenn es bei dir nicht geht, sag bescheid, ich kann dir dann evtl. aushelfen.


----------



## exitboy (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und Danke fuer deine Antwort. 

War mir sicher es muesste ein CNAME Feld irgendwo geben. Leider stand als Voreinstellung ueberall nur A und ein MX Feld fuer die Mails. Hab das Dropdownfeld garnich gesehen. CN klappt fehlerlos bei DYNDNS!


----------

